# reel size for saltwater with an 8wt?



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Im looking for a new saltwater fly reel and dont know what size to get.
any info would be great and also if you have a reel for sell let me know.

Thanks Mason m.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I use a Bauer M4 SuperLite with my 8 wt. The Tibor Everglades are very nice, but pricey. I'd advise something with a large arbor and good smooth drag. You might also post your question over at http://texasflyfishers.org/ . Also, talk to the guys at Fishing Tackle Unlimited & Anglers Edge (assuming you live in greater Houston).


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

The new Clearwater reels from Orvis look awesome, and what a deal! Check 'em out...

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....d=758&group_id=768&cat_id=7630&subcat_id=7647


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't think that reel is anodized. I'd check first, sweet deal though.

Most people want about 200 yards of backing with their fly line. I prefer 30lb backing. Large arbors are nice. For Reds and Trout you won't need a massive drag and tons of backing, but jacks and tougher you will.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Take a look at the Lamson Litespeed 3.5. 4" Arbor, and only weighs 5.4 oz.

I just put one on my Helios 8wt and I love it...

http://waterworks-lamson.com/products/lamson-litespeed/


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

thamks alot I belive im going to go with a hydro from orvis.

Mason M


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

BRH said:


> Take a look at the Lamson Litespeed 3.5. 4" Arbor, and only weighs 5.4 oz.
> 
> I just put one on my Helios 8wt and I love it...
> 
> http://waterworks-lamson.com/products/lamson-litespeed/


Totally recommended as well. However, I use the Litespeed 3X reel, which gets you a size up in backing at the same weight. So that's over 250 yards of gelspun with 8 weight line on a 4.7oz reel. I use a 3.5x on my 9 weight.

I pretty much run Lamson Litespeeds on all rods under 10 weight. They have a good warranty program too.

That Hydros looks nice, but it is 7 ounces. It doesn't sound like much, but every little bit adds up.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Tibor back country wide, perfect for an 8 wt in Texas waters. About $400.
Hatch 7plus or a 5plus, these are probably top of the line fly reels and priced accordingly. $500/$600 for the 5/7 plus models.
The ross Cimmeron 4 was a great entry level reel, but I don't think they still make them.
I am impressed with the new Sage models, entry level; price with high quality, if you don't mind made overseas.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Use Tibor or Abel, and you'll never have to buy another one.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

While I agree that Tibors are nice reels, you'll never have to buy another Lamson or Ross either and they are 1/2 the price. For an 8wt I don't see much reason to go that expensive on a reel, especially for reds. If you are fishing 8lb+ bones and permit all the time, sure, but even then, my Lamsons have held up fine on those fish.

On 10wt and above I agree that a top notch reel is key, so Tibor is nice there. But I use Ross big game (Momentums), which are several hundred less than Tibors.

Tibors and Hatch sure do look nice, but on 8wt and under, it is just a pretty line holder. Rolex and Timex both do the same job, tell time, but one costs you $40 and the other costs you $4,000.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Coconut Groves said:


> While I agree that Tibors are nice reels, you'll never have to buy another Lamson or Ross either and they are 1/2 the price. For an 8wt I don't see much reason to go that expensive on a reel, especially for reds. If you are fishing 8lb+ bones and permit all the time, sure, but even then, my Lamsons have held up fine on those fish.
> 
> On 10wt and above I agree that a top notch reel is key, so Tibor is nice there. But I use Ross big game (Momentums), which are several hundred less than Tibors.
> 
> Tibors and Hatch sure do look nice, but on 8wt and under, it is just a pretty line holder. Rolex and Timex both do the same job, tell time, but one costs you $40 and the other costs you $4,000.


Coconut, I agree with your statement about reds. Heck for reds all you need is something to hold the line, a click drag, and palming the reel. So for bay fishing any of those reels are fine. As a matter of fact Chris Phillips favorite reel, which he recommended to many of his customers, was that Ross you talked about- great reel.

However I don't agree with your statement regarding rod size being the determining factor regarding quality of reel. I think it should be defined by the type of fish you are fishing for. I have caught a 10# bonefish on an 8 weight, and I'm glad I had that Tibor on there. Could I have landed it with a lesser quality reel? Probably, but at $400 to fly there, $125 night to stay there, and $5-600 a day to fish there, I just don't want to take that chance.

Offshore- different story. You need a good, no a great drag. Interesting thing about drags: Chris Phillips and I were in a hotel room once on a trip to Venice, and we were measuring how much drag we could get out of the various reels we had. We had Tibor 8's and Abel super 8's up to super 12's. We tightened the drags all the way down as tight as they would go, and then put a very accurate scale on the end of the line, and started pulling with one guy pulling on the line, and the other holding the rod at a normal fighting angle.

The Tibor 8 actually had the highest drag figure, and it broke over at about 18#. The larger reels did not necessarily give a higher weight. By the way 18# of drag is huge. I know that prior to this, when fishing for tarpon, I was afraid of breaking my line when really putting the pressure on a tarpon close to the boat. Tighten your drag down all the way some time, and see how much pressure you can really put on those things, and I think you will be surprised. Now granted my Tibor 8 tightened all the way down at 18# would have been very close the breaking point of my IGHA 20# tippet, but it is amazing how much pressure we can put on a fish.

That prompted me to call Abel, as I was on their guide program, when I got back from that trip with Chris and ask, "How much drag should I expect out of your various reels?" I was expecting something like 12# on a 6, 14# on an 8, 16# on a 12, etc. The guy at Abel was dumbfounded. He said, "I have no idea. We have never actually tested them." Nor did anyone else there at Abel. I was dumbfounded that they did not know that info, which I feel is pretty integral to selling that product.

I guess the thought process from the manufacturers is: since the highest IGFA line class is 20#, and most people set their drags from 1/3 to 1/2 of line strength so as to keep from breaking their tippet during a fight, all that is needed is about 10# of drag maximum. At least that is what Chris and I discussed.

Unfortunately everyone doesn't always fish IGFA. We fish with stronger leaders and lines so we catch/land more fish. I know often on my guided trips I have guys use a 60-100# leader, or even wire in some cases, depending upon what we are fishing for, so that we land more fish. Most guys aren't interested in an IGFA trip, they just want to boat a bunch of fish, so we increase the leader size.

I thought this was very interesting. Anyway for kings, cobia, big dorado, sharks, snapper, bonito, etc. you definitely need a good quality friction drag. Bay fishing- clicker drag and palm the reel.

IMHO


----------

